# Another potential dressage horse



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know much about a proper "Dressage conformation", but she look like a winner to me! She's gorgeous, reminds me of my trainer's dressage schoolmaster. I'd say try her out, if you like her and she likes it, then no reason why not. I'm a sucker for the nice gray dressage horses.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*Whispers* "I don't like grey" well it's not that I don't like grey, I like other peoples greys, but I am looking at her and thinking of all the early morning starts bathing her for shows Give me a nice sensible bay anytime..

BUT I wouldn't turn her down just because of her color


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i like her build as a dressage horse. i would def go try her out


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Wow! I like her. Can't quite properly see her hind leg, but looks good to me. Very Baroque.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

With those ears, if you could get a dead-on side shot with them forward she could pass for a unicorn...:wink:

You don't ride the ears, though - nice mare...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I like her, but I'm just a huge sucker for pretty gray mares and I know nothing about conformation. Haha!

Also, you might find that she's actually not hard to clean. Lacey loves to really grind in the dirt, but that dirt comes right out when I brush her. During the summer I bathe her once a week (she actually seems to get dirtier during the summer) and she pretty much stays super white. So it might not be that bad! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like her big ears and her total package. I don't know why breeders bred the Roman nose out of many older European breeds,either, but if you compare old magazine ads you see them--now you don't. Plus, a lot of lovely Arabians have nice, big ears. I just had to rebut the last post. =b


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not a dressage person, so can't critique as to that but overall I really like her. I'd be curious to see how she looks conditioned and that belly tucked up a bit. I'm a sucker for greys, mine is a total mudball right now but does clean up fairly easily. The only tough part is the tail but oxy clean does wonders


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I likes big ears, and on a big solid mare a nice strong head works OK :lol::lol:

AGHHH IDK,


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If it can't jump... there is probably a reason. Anything athletic, sound and sane enough to do Dressage should also be able to jump with ease. She looks like she has a weak hind quarter with a long back and long loin - not ideal conformation for a horse we want to be able to sit and collect.
Either she will have blah, weak movement behind and that will be what restricts her from doing well at even second level or she will compensate for her bad loins with exaggerated stifle and hock movement and end up with joint problems and that is what will keep her from doing upper levels.

Either way if you do keep looking at the mare I would get a thorough vet check and figure out why she won't jump...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> If it can't jump... there is probably a reason. Anything athletic, sound and sane enough to do Dressage should also be able to jump with ease. She looks like she has a weak hind quarter with a long back and long loin - not ideal conformation for a horse we want to be able to sit and collect.
> Either she will have blah, weak movement behind and that will be what restricts her from doing well at even second level or she will compensate for her bad loins with exaggerated stifle and hock movement and end up with joint problems and that is what will keep her from doing upper levels.
> 
> Either way if you do keep looking at the mare I would get a thorough vet check and figure out why she won't jump...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the OP says the horse doesnt like to jump.. didnt say she wont jump.. but agree with Anebel, always want to get a PPE


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> She looks like she has a weak hind quarter with a long back and long loin - not ideal conformation for a horse we want to be able to sit and collect.



I agree.

And if it were ridden the way that is shown in that picture, I would question the training.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think she's a terrible-looking horse for lower levels and I don't think Golden Horse is aiming to do FEI. I've seen worse. I'd have to see her move, though, to really have an opinion. 

I too would be concerned about why she "doesn't like" to jump.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is a 1999 WB mare, 16. 3 hh, and as you can see BUILT :lol:

The seller states:

She has shown hunter to 2' as a 4yr old but then started to stop at the jumps so she was being rode by a dressage rider from Germany and she was doing 1 level movement and a few 2nd. Has shown at w/t, training and first level. Packed tons of riders around to there first shows. 


So she was retired from jumping in 2003, if she was 4 and quit on it, so she has had 7 or 8 years of being a flat horse, does that make a difference?

Obviously PPE, but once again a horse that is not currently under saddle, for a very good reason, but would have to buy this one on her reputation as a good horse. I'm waiting on videos at the moment, she is kind of second in line just now, want to look at the other grey, (why are the all turning out to be greys at the moment :evil first to either include him in or out of the equation


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> She is a 1999 WB mare, 16. 3 hh, and as you can see BUILT :lol:
> 
> The seller states:
> 
> ...



I like the 'dressage rider from Germany' bit. That means burger all to be fair, most 'dressage riders' I've met out here don't even break their own horses. So I'd question her training. It depends what you want to do at the end, if you're happy doing something here and there, great. If you're wanting to go to high level dressage, you need something better- but that costs money.


HOWEVER she obviously has the been there done that tshirt, and you have to ask yourself, as anebel pointed out, why is there a reason she doesn't enjoy jumping- is it pain related?- and only done w/t tests. What are YOU looking to do, she's 12, which isn't old, but if you're looking for something to do w/t/c tests I'd look for something at that age that had done it, or at least has the potential to do it.

Good luck.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> I
> HOWEVER she obviously has the been there done that tshirt, and you have to ask yourself, as anebel pointed out, why is there a reason she doesn't enjoy jumping- is it pain related?- *and only done w/t tests. *
> 
> Good luck.


Just pointing out she has done walk trot, and training, which is a canter test, and first level which is the start of very basic lateral work. 

I don't know about the not jumping bit, if she has been sound for 8 years not jumping, was it pain that stopped her jumping, answer, IDK yet.

I know I have a tendency to sound defensive when talking about potential buys, but honestly it's just trying to understand why people say what they do, and how they draw conclusions, it really helps me in looking 'behind the ad' so to speak, and the best way to do that is for me to advocate FOR the horse, and let others knock it down:wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I know what you mean, but I find people that write less spiel, and get to the point are the ones I'm more drawn too.

I couldn't give two hoots about who has ridden this horse and wher they've come from, or packed tons of riders to shows. 

I want to know that she's been out of work, has jumped, didn't enjoy it and safe to take to shows has competed or placed at w/t.

People that write loads generally have something to hide behind, thats what I've learnt finding me and others horses over the past couple of years. In all honesty, you have shown us a few horses in every different range from unbroken to projects to expensive lookers... my friend was the same and I told her to go away, figure out what she wanted from age, potential, experience, discipline and height range, write it down and do not stray from it. There are plnety of horses that will fit in to those cats, you just have to find it and have the patience to do so.

All you can do is try though, sometimes it doesn't matter if they don't reach the top, Duffy probably won't and as soon as I got on her we clicked, I can't explain it, but she was the 8th horse I'd tried, and she was the right one.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Really? Stopping at a 2' fence?! I agree with duffy after reading that ad the mare is probably lame. First level also has no lateral work.... and guessing by the sellers description she's probably also had her head cranked in really far and they called it a shoulder in and the horse is magically schooling second level...

What exactly are you looking for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm a terrible pedant and am always put off my sellers or potential buyers (if I am the seller) who can't spell, or in this case, confuse "there" and "their." Get someone to proofread your ad, man. That's just me, though.

In any case, why is she out of work just now? If I were buying a "made" horse, I wouldn't be overly thrilled by the prospect of bringing a twelve-year old into work after a long lay-off. 

What are your dressage goals? Should we be evaluating horses you post here as potential First Level horses or potential FEI horses or somewhere in-between? 

I've just wasted a bit of time looking at Canadian horse classified websites -- maybe not the best ones, as I just Googled it -- and I can't say I found *anything* I liked that wasn't a silly amount of money. I was surprised, because if I wanted to buy a new horse for myself tomorrow, a search of UK horse classified yields quite a few reasonable-looking dressage prospects that were not unaffordable.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:???: now you are going to have to color me confused all over again..

Anebel you say "First level also has no lateral work"

But this is my understanding of what I described as basic lateral work



> The leg yield is a lateral movement introduced in First Level


Is that not correct?? 

How can you tell by the sellers description that


> her head was cranked in really far


Again, to be fair this mare is not advertised, what I gave you was the info given to me by email, so it's not a sales ad.

I still have a struggle believing that the mare has been carrying lameness for the 8 years that she has been schooling, showing and being used for lessons on the flat without showing signs, seeing as they quit jumping her that long ago, understand yet again, neither am I saying that she is sound, because I don't know, I'm just wondering on this point.

OK, new question, given that she passed a PPE what would you pay for her?? Oh and remember that on the prairies here the market is stronger than for you guys down south:wink:

And what do I want, actually the head says really something like this girl (if sound) From her description she is sane, rideable, uncomplicated, rides at the right level for me now, and I could have safe fun on her for a few years, which given my age makes a boat load of sense.

Heart says the Andalusian, being as I can work a cracking deal on him, involving an exchange, and he is a big pussy cat, and IF he vetted clean I could have a ball on him starting him from scratch again. He is SUPPOSED to be a calm and sane boy, he has had 60 days training on him, and has been ridden outside of that, and is reported to be comfortable and with great gaits, of course I can't confirm that.

THEN head says, get the Andi, bring him on right, you have an appreciating asset over the next few years, buy the mare and soon she will be at an age where her worth will start going down.

AGHHH


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd really have to see a video of the mare to have any feelings about her one way or the other. 

As far as the Andalusian-X goes, I really didn't like his trot. And that's at liberty, so you can't even blame it on someone's shoddy riding. That's the gait you have to work with, and as a few folk on your other thread said, it's not a lot. Even for First Level, I'd want something with a little bit more suspension and engagement and its hind end more naturally underneath it. It makes the self-carriage thing much easier.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Leg yield is not a lateral movement. Lateral movements require bend, leg yield is performed with the body straight from ears to tail.
The statement about the bad shoulder in and calling it "schooling second level" is based in experience. If the horse hasn't shown and done respectively in second level, its not a second level horse.

People ride and show lame horses in the lower levels all the time and either are too inexperienced or the lameness is too subtle or in enough legs it balances out that it never gets taken seriously, diagnosed or treated.

A 12 year old horse with questionable conformation and in-notable breeding that does training level Dressage, in any economy is worth as much as they weigh.

You seem to be looking at horses all over the map. Do you want a young prospect or an older packer? What level do you want to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

thesilverspear said:


> I'm a terrible pedant and am always put off my sellers or potential buyers (if I am the seller) who can't spell, or in this case, confuse "there" and "their." Get someone to proofread your ad, man. That's just me, though.


Trouble is out here if you discounted all the ads with basic errors in spelling, then the already small pool of available horses would shrink even further. Just this evening I have cringed at an ad for a 'Philly' *shuddders* and thinks for some reason I could do with a sandwich




thesilverspear said:


> In any case, why is she out of work just now? If I were buying a "made" horse, I wouldn't be overly thrilled by the prospect of bringing a twelve-year old into work after a long lay-off.


 Because her owner had to move to find work, where the work is the cost of living and boarding is crazy, and so she sits, like so many horses on the prairies here. An awful lot sit for 6 months over the winter, and summers seem to rush past and you can easily end up with your horse sitting for a year.



thesilverspear said:


> What are your dressage goals? Should we be evaluating horses you post here as potential First Level horses or potential FEI horses or somewhere in-between?


Somewhere in between, first possibly second level



thesilverspear said:


> I've just wasted a bit of time looking at Canadian horse classified websites -- maybe not the best ones, as I just Googled it -- and I can't say I found *anything* I liked that wasn't a silly amount of money. I was surprised, because if I wanted to buy a new horse for myself tomorrow, a search of UK horse classified yields quite a few reasonable-looking dressage prospects that were not unaffordable.


And there is the heart of the issue, shopping on a limited budget up here makes the possibilities few and far between, and BTW the distances to go and see and try horses crippling


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Because her owner had to move to find work, where the work is the cost of living and boarding is crazy, and so she sits, like so many horses on the prairies here. An awful lot sit for 6 months over the winter, and summers seem to rush past and you can easily end up with your horse sitting for a year.
> 
> Somewhere in between, first possibly second level
> 
> And there is the heart of the issue, shopping on a limited budget up here makes the possibilities few and far between, and BTW the distances to go and see and try horses crippling


Yeah, I was thinking that I didn't envy you.  

I'd definitely be interested in seeing the mare, if I were in your shoes. She doesn't have a disastrous conformation. If you have Second Level in your sights, I would be dubious of the Andalusian. You don't need an amazing mover but I see that horse having a bit of trouble with both the collection and most certainly the mediums required at Second Level. Even quality Iberian horses can struggle a bit with medium and extended gaits, and that one isn't.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The second photo is cleverly posed; it emphasizes all the parts of her confo that make her suited for dressage - uphill build, big laid back should, and a head and neck that ties into the shoulder high., long forearm to cannon, clean, flat knees. 

However, neither photo lets you see her back or hind end. She looks a trifle long backed to me, and perhaps short/weak in the quarter. 

I would first ask for better photo or video, then go see her. She has a lot to recommend her, but you need to evaluate the total package. 

Oh, the first photo where she's clearly behind the bit at the halt and bent at the third vertebra gives me some concern about what her previous dressage training was like.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't mind her,but again I like the grey gelding still too!
Don't know your price range but also came across this well trained appendix QH Gelding.Securitee Breach, 2003 AQHA (appendix) Bay Gelding - for sale


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*mumble, mumble, mumble* I don't want a QH  I know that they are great horses, but it's not what I want here!


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

I think it's worth asking for a proper conformation picture. We all know how easy it is to skew a horse's picture--for better or for worse. You can't really judge her fairly at this point, and there's no reason to cross her out already!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup I've asked for more pics, so we'll have to see what arrives


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not wild about quarter horses myself (no offense to people who really like them) but the appendix paintedpastures posted looks really nice! 

That said, a few years ago I was horse-hunting for a youngster to break and turn around. I looked at two five-year old QHs bred by a local QH stud and they were NICE. Too nice for what I wanted to do and cost a bit more than I wanted to spend (and they had already been started by their breeder). If I was looking for a horse to keep, rather than one to sell once I'd trained it, I would have snatched one of these up. Lovely horses. I would have forgotten that I prefer bigger, draftier horses if I'd been looking for more of a "long-term" horse.  Point is, don't write it off because *generally* that breed doesn't suit you.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

With a limited budget, you should be considering a QH... there are lots of Dressage trained, bombproof QHs that can do the second level stuff for sale for the same amount as a well conformed, unflashy unbroken 4 year old wb....
You also cant "cruise" or fake it on a QH you really have to learn how to ride correctly to get the best out of them for Dressage.

I know so many people who have just bought a "warmblood" because of the breed and not looked at conformation or done a really thorough PPE and now, sometimes less than a year of consistent work, they have an unsuitable, sore, pasture pet.
Just because the ad says Warmblood does not mean its above any other breed, especially in a limited price range... for 50,000 yes breeding is a concern but under 10 you just want something sane, sound with decent conformation and broke...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I know so many people who have just bought a "warmblood" because of the breed and not looked at conformation or done a really thorough PPE and now, sometimes less than a year of consistent work, they have an unsuitable, sore, pasture pet.
> Just because the ad says Warmblood does not mean its above any other breed, especially in a limited price range... for 50,000 yes breeding is a concern but under 10 you just want something sane, sound with decent conformation and broke...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly.................

And to further this you don't need a huge horse but one that fits your profile, be you short, tall or any other consideration.

Getting on comfortably is also major purchase factor especially as you get older.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Exactly.................
> 
> And to further this you don't need a huge horse but one that fits your profile, be you short, tall or any other consideration.
> 
> Getting on comfortably is also major purchase factor especially as you get older.


Completely agree.

I was looking for a 16hh-16.2hh youngster with w/t/c under saddle to bring on. Something that had the potential to go the distance. You can say what you want, but sometimes what you need is better. 

Don't disregard anything, try out the smallest to the tallest, and sometimes the ugly ones are the good ones ;D


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know that fugly is fine, there was nothing attractive about Mr G's sales ads at all, but I still went to see him...

As to what I really want, a horse with all the substance of Bert here










BUT

 Sorry Bert a little more refined, so a bit longer in the leg, etc

with the spirit and spark, and heart of an Ace










With the 'can do' attitude of a G Man










I am usually the first to say to people, look for the horse you want, not the breed, and yes I'm kind of breaking my own rules, and I have nothing against QH's, I believe that they are probably the most versatile horse out...

BUT

*Stamps foot*, it's my party and I don't want one


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Then start saving more money or take out a line of credit is my point....

A cheap warmblood wont get you half as far as a nice "alternative breed" of horse. A good warmblood with the substance, "spark" and can-do attitude you're looking for along with the conformation for dressage and even an ability to only do second or third level is still a 30,000 horse at 5 years old, if it's sound (Caruso on that website).
To find a nice QH or TB or cross that is trained to second level, under 10 years old and still has the substance and possibly more can-do attitude will only set you back 12,000 MAX. The trouble is these guys are hard to find and get snatched up quickly or aren't for sale. So keep your eyes peeled and don't settle for something that is going to be lame, is already lame or is going to max out in a year. It is possible to find something trained and well conformed in your price range, it just probably wont have the worlds best dressage breeding or flashy movement....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There are certain realities I have to face as well, and I'm certainly not taking out a line of credit for my hobby, it's not going to happen.

*SIGH* it would be easier to change my riding style, and find a nice cow horse.

LOL, I know it often sounds like excuses, as it always does in a thread when the OP is seemingly not listening, but geographically we are in the middle of nowhere. The horse market remains stronger north of the Border here, then it is to the south, all the ones that have taken my eye in the way of TB, TBxDraft, etc etc, are $5000 for something that will typically jump, but needs more work on it's ground work, and it's not exactly a hotbed of dressage.

There is also the length of time I may want to ride, or compete, well we'll do the best with what we have


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Then start saving more money or take out a line of credit is my point....
> 
> A cheap warmblood wont get you half as far as a nice "alternative breed" of horse. A good warmblood with the substance, "spark" and can-do attitude you're looking for along with the conformation for dressage and even an ability to only do second or third level is still a 30,000 horse at 5 years old, if it's sound (Caruso on that website).
> To find a nice QH or TB or cross that is trained to second level, under 10 years old and still has the substance and possibly more can-do attitude will only set you back 12,000 MAX. The trouble is these guys are hard to find and get snatched up quickly or aren't for sale. So keep your eyes peeled and don't settle for something that is going to be lame, is already lame or is going to max out in a year. It is possible to find something trained and well conformed in your price range, it just probably wont have the worlds best dressage breeding or flashy movement....



I just find so often that people overlook the gem they have for the shiny diamond in the sky that everyone says they "must have."


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I just find so often that people overlook the gem they have for the shiny diamond in the sky that everyone says they "must have."


 I did the bulk of my learning in basic dressage on an unregistered 3/4 QH 1/4 black horse gelding that roped and worked cattle for the first 13 years of his life. He was sound as a rock and had lovely conformation. I won some pretty big awards on him and beat out fancy warmbloods because he taught me that to do my absolute best I had to ride letter perfect with soft, balanced transitions and a fit, well practiced horse. Now that I have the big fancy warmblood you can imagine what solid basics and and understanding of the importance of *details* has done to my scores along with a nice extended trot (because that's really what the inflated price is for, gaits).

Dressage (especially basic dressage) has very little to do with the gaits of the horse you are sitting on. As long as you have something sound and sane to work with, you're golden. I don't think you're going to get something much flashier than any of the three horses you've already posted without an increase in budget...


For me there definitely came the point where I decided I needed to take my riding seriously and it went from being a hobby to a sport... A line of credit is a reasonable seeming thing to me for buying a horse hahaha 

Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the good luck message.

In all the horse shopping I really want is to find one that gives me 'that' feeling, the one that you can't explain and I just don't have it.

I enjoy G Man as he is now, but have zero interest in taking him further, that is difficult to explain, I like him, he is my go to horse when I need someone to pony the other guys about the place, he is far happier in his western tack going long and low. It's difficult to explain, but it's just not working

Bert now, she makes me smile, but she's never going to be a dressage horse bless her.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

GH, I just want to pop in and say that I love that picture of your G Man. He is just beautiful... or handsome, whatever he prefers.

PS - I love that saddle pad. Did you order online? I can't find a black pad with lighter piping locally and I want one! hehe.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I got the black one and a white one with black piping from State Line Tack, cost my $9 each on clearance and I LOVE them, such nice quality at such a great price.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Who doesn't want a horse that is a composite of all their favourite traits of the horses they own?  

Can Ace not manage a bit of dressage? I've seen Arabs do very well at the lower levels. There was a time in CO when everyone and their mother at dressage shows seemed to have one.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ace can do a bit of dressage, but can't see the point in it, she likes to doit her way, a total blast, but the judges don't mark so well for it. Also  just at the moment, a 20 year old sway back ex broodie, isn't the best choice to carry my current weight.

I have a lot of work to get her fit enough to be ridden again, and more importantly me fit enough to ride her


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> and more importantly me fit enough to ride her



Then maybe this isn't the time to be looking for another horse. There is nothing wrong with the appy you have. That horse just needs to be ridden more aggressively forward instead of you just following along with the gaits it offers you.

And as far as the horse liking only the western saddle, I really don't think ANY horse just arbitrary decides they don't like a specific saddle that is discipline related...more like the rider likes or dislikes the saddle.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Then maybe this isn't the time to be looking for another horse. There is nothing wrong with the appy you have. That horse just needs to be ridden more aggressively forward instead of you just following along with the gaits it offers you.
> 
> And as far as the horse liking only the western saddle, I really don't think ANY horse just arbitrary decides they don't like a specific saddle that is discipline related...more like the rider likes or dislikes the saddle.


 
That did make me chuckle about the horses liking saddles ;D

Dressage takes a lot of work ( I have never ridden western so cannot comment) particularly from the legs and core muscles. You'll struggle if you don't have a relative level of fitness.

I don't know about your appy, so won't comment, but in all honesty I believe pretty much every horse has the potential, some just need a firmer nudge in the right direction.

For getting fit now the winter is coming in, lots of walking is a good idea, and try things to help build up your core. 

As much as I would like to say the horse will wait for you to get fit, it won't, and there is nothing worse than the feel of exhaustion and thinking you've got to get back on tomorrow when you can barely mount from muscle ache.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

To be fair, every horse who isn't yet developed, in terms of training and musculature, as a dressage horse will "prefer" to not go round in a dressage frame.  To do so takes a certain level of fitness and correct training for both rider and horse, and the unfit or incorrectly muscled horse will be thinking, "This is a little bit too much like hard work." If you'd gotten on my horse ten years ago, you could easily think, "She doesn't really like this dressage stuff." Nowadays unfit riders who haven't developed what is mainly core strength find her very hard work to ride, whereas she is easy peasy for fit riders. So you need both, horse and rider.

I agree with Spyder about Mr. G. I also think Bert is a pretty good looking horse. I know she has a kind of complicated back story (apologies if I can't remember exactly what it is) but with a bit of time and training, surely she could learn to carry herself a bit.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No there is nothing wrong with G Man, there is an awful lot right with him, BUT I don't find him comfortable to ride in the arena, and that smile factor isn't there.

It's hard to explain but G Man doesn't have 'IT' and I don't see anything wrong with admitting it.

As to the weight/fitness thing, good point and both things need to be addressed and worked on, but when it comes to Ace, even at my very lightest, which is pictured there with me riding her, she had to adjust herself to balance when I mounted, and as I say she sees little point in dressage, and at her age I would rather enjoy her as she is than try and progress her any further.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

GH can I ask a few questions first?

How much dressage experience do you have?
And do you ride English much, or mainly western?

If I were in your boots, especially with winter and Christmas here, I would perhaps look for a coach that teaches dressage fundementals, to teach you what you need to see and feel in a horse for you, and to help get you fit. That way you can have more security in yourself when you go out and buy a horse and not have any doubts.

Just a thought


----------

